# New Tools!!! %^)  WOW!!!



## Bozz (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been waiting on pins and needles for three weeks for my new tools to arrive.  Best thing about this; they arrived yesterday, [Friday], just in time for the weekend.

Mini Table Saw














Mini Sander






You can get a feel for the size of the tools against the size of the pen and quarter.  Later I'll post some more pictures, just wanted to post these and gloat, a little!!!

IAP is a great place!

Bozz, in Fair Oaks, California


----------



## Ligget (Jun 2, 2007)

Lovely gloat! []


----------



## Dario (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice! [^]

Who made these?


----------



## wudnhed (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Nice! [^]
> 
> Who made these?



Lucky you!!!!!!!!

I would also like to know who made them and where you got them.


----------



## dfurlano (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.byrnesmodelmachines.com/index.html?id_mm=0603MM031137


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 3, 2007)

AH!  New Tools!!!  Does it get better than that???  []


----------



## gmcnut (Jun 3, 2007)

Bozz,

Wow! They look to be top quaility high precision machines. I look forward to seeing what they will do with your talent at the controls.


----------



## gokartergo (Jun 3, 2007)

Gotta love new tools..[]


----------



## Bozz (Jun 3, 2007)

I had been debating for over a year whether or not to make this purchase.  The more I used my table saw the more convinced I became that these tools would be a great addition to my pen turning arsenal.

dfurlano got it right; the tools are from www.byrnesmodelmachines.com.  Good job dfurlano!!!  I discovered these tools through a post, here, at IAP.  What a great resource.

Like many of us, my tools are in the garage, along with two cars.  Each time I want to cut some lumber, out come the cars, out comes the saw, make the cuts, clean up the sawdust and mess, put the saw away, put the cars back in the garage. My CC&R's mandate that the cars are in the garage, not the driveway!!!  I was wasting too much time and effort.  The Jim Byrnes mini table saw was the answer.  I have so little room that I have mounted on the garage walls, some of my smaller power tools, such as my belt/disc sander, grinder/sharpener and chop saw.  So I bought the mini disc sander along with the saw for the same reason, space & portability.  I have both of the tools on a shelf next to my workbench.

I played with the saw for the first time, today.  Iâ€™ve only had it since Friday.  It cuts through one-inch hardwood like butter.  I bought the upgrade micrometer for the fence.  I cut a piece of lignum vitae as thin as a piece of 20 lb bond paper!  The precision of this saw is incredible.

After Iâ€™ve used the tool for a while, Iâ€˜ll post a tool review.
IAP is a great place!

Bozz, in Fair Oaks, California


----------

